# DIRECTV customers authenticated now on Showtime Anytime



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Effective now. Directv joins U-Verse and Fios to allow customers to authenticate with Showtime Anytime.

Download the app for your mobile devices or access via your computer at http://www.showtimeanytime.com/#/home


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you again Satelliteracer!


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Outstanding, thank you


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Works for me.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Very cool, just downloaded the Showtime iPad app and it works.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

Works fine for me


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice news! Thanks! Just installed the plugin grapevine or whatever it was called.......


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Horrible reviews for the Showtime Anytime iPad App in the Apps Store. How is it working for folks here?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> Horrible reviews for the Showtime Anytime iPad App in the Apps Store. How is it working for folks here?


It's working fine here. Half of them are from people who don't read before installing and are complaining that their provider isn't supported.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

As someone who spends a lot of time away from home, this is a much bigger deal for me than adding a new HD channel that I might watch once a month.

I'm very pleased with this.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've played a couple things on my Mac and have noticed that everything is SD. I checked the FAQs and my settings on their site, and there doesn't seem to be a way to change that. Are they not offering HD streams?

On my iPad and SD stream is fine because of the screen size, but on my iMac (27") SD is not all that good.

That said, I like that we've got it, but doubt I'll use it much.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

Great news! Now if they could just make Showtime Anytime a Roku channel I would actually use it


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

John Strk said:


> Now if they could just make Showtime Anytime a Roku channel I would actually use it


Showtime On Demand on the HD/DVR now has the expanded library the same as Showtime Anytime. I checked each original series and they all match exactly the same episodes On Demand now as Showtime Anytime. Also, its much better picture quality then a Roku app would be. Just my opinion though...


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

I wish the iPad Showtime Anytime app would remember the login info. It's a pain to enter it in each time...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Billzebub said:


> As someone who spends a lot of time away from home, this is a much bigger deal for me than adding a new HD channel that I might watch once a month.
> 
> I'm very pleased with this.


*The Devil* you say!


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Let the Dexter marathon begin! Thanks Satracer...looks like this should be front page news.

Any idea how much longer we wait for the On Demand UI update?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Showtime Anywhere doesn't work on Google TV, using the built in Chrome Browser. A screen pops up wanting me to download Flash Player, which is already installed. I get a message that it is already installed when I click on the install icon. 

HBO and Cinemax both work fine on Google TV, using the same unit.


----------



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

Not very impressive at all. You have to sign in every time you use it, what gives? With HBO GO this isn't required. The quality is lackluster and you can't access all the episodes of every show. Weeds only lets you watch episodes from season 8, same as D* Sho Demand. HBO GO has every episode of every show that is listed in their catalog. At least the shows they have include ALL episodes.

Next weakness, no Roku channel available, albeit D* wouldn't allow it anyway. But it must be said that Roku is a better option for streaming content off the internet because you can instantly watch what you want. Isn't that the whole point of internet streaming? I'm not on dial up anymore and neither are you. D* on demand is horrible, it's super slow and forget downloading an HD title and expect to watch it within an hour or two. I don't even bother with it anymore. I get 36.16Mbps down and 31.82MBps up. I would imagine these numbers are speeds above the mean for all D* subs. Don't bother upgrading your speeds if you thing it will make a difference - it won't. The current platform D* offers is feckless.

And to those who make an argument for D*'s PQ over Roku: Sure it's better, but the point of an on demand service must be efficiency. I'll give up a little quality here and there for instant access. And let's be honest, the quality isn't terrible. BTW, HBO GO on the Roku has HD content that looks great and streams instantly. D* offers the same content, but it takes forever to download. Unfortunately, most D* subs would never know how much better the Roku is with HBO GO because D* prohibits you to have access. Expect the same when Showtime launches their official Roku channel. Once again, everything is ass-backwards.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

loudo said:


> Showtime Anywhere doesn't work on Google TV, using the built in Chrome Browser. A screen pops up wanting me to download Flash Player, which is already installed. I get a message that it is already installed when I click on the install icon.
> 
> HBO and Cinemax both work fine on Google TV, using the same unit.


Just tried it on my XBox 360, using Internet Explorer and it gives me the same message to download Flash. But I know you can't download Flash in IE on an XBox 360.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Mark Walters" said:


> Not very impressive at all. You have to sign in every time you use it, what gives? With HBO GO this isn't required. The quality is lackluster and you can't access all the episodes of every show. Weeds only lets you watch episodes from season 8, same as D* Sho Demand. HBO GO has every episode of every show that is listed in their catalog. At least the shows they have include ALL episodes.
> 
> Next weakness, no Roku channel available, albeit D* wouldn't allow it anyway. But it must be said that Roku is a better option for streaming content off the internet because you can instantly watch what you want. Isn't that the whole point of internet streaming? I'm not on dial up anymore and neither are you. D* on demand is horrible, it's super slow and forget downloading an HD title and expect to watch it within an hour or two. I don't even bother with it anymore. I get 36.16Mbps down and 31.82MBps up. I would imagine these numbers are speeds above the mean for all D* subs. Don't bother upgrading your speeds if you thing it will make a difference - it won't. The current platform D* offers is feckless.
> 
> And to those who make an argument for D*'s PQ over Roku: Sure it's better, but the point of an on demand service must be efficiency. I'll give up a little quality here and there for instant access. And let's be honest, the quality isn't terrible. BTW, HBO GO on the Roku has HD content that looks great and streams instantly. D* offers the same content, but it takes forever to download. Unfortunately, most D* subs would never know how much better the Roku is with HBO GO because D* prohibits you to have access. Expect the same when Showtime launches their official Roku channel. Once again, everything is ass-backwards.


I watch HD download content on directv within minutes. I don't need roku for HBO2go.


----------



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

tonyd79 said:


> I watch HD download content on directv within minutes. I don't need roku for HBO2go.


Really Tony, within minutes? That's amazing - are you speaking of programs that are 30 mins or less? Anything over an hour takes forever on my end. Heck, I went for a PPV a month ago because I was sent a PPV voucher. I opted to go for the HD feed and pay an extra buck. Next thing I know an hour goes by and still the movie isn't ready to play without constant buffering/freezing.

I'll still stick up for Roku - that I know is faster and arguably more efficient than D* on demand. I have HBO GO for Roku and I get D* on demand for HBO and I'll take speed over anything in this day and age. I select the show/movie and hit play and it's there without any freezing/buffering.

If you have any tips to speed up D* on demand HD content downloads, I'm all ears.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Mark Walters said:


> Not very impressive at all. You have to sign in every time you use it, what gives? With HBO GO this isn't required. The quality is lackluster and you can't access all the episodes of every show. Weeds only lets you watch episodes from season 8, same as D* Sho Demand. HBO GO has every episode of every show that is listed in their catalog. At least the shows they have include ALL episodes.
> 
> Next weakness, no Roku channel available, albeit D* wouldn't allow it anyway. But it must be said that Roku is a better option for streaming content off the internet because you can instantly watch what you want. Isn't that the whole point of internet streaming? I'm not on dial up anymore and neither are you. D* on demand is horrible, it's super slow and forget downloading an HD title and expect to watch it within an hour or two. I don't even bother with it anymore. I get 36.16Mbps down and 31.82MBps up. I would imagine these numbers are speeds above the mean for all D* subs. Don't bother upgrading your speeds if you thing it will make a difference - it won't. The current platform D* offers is feckless.
> 
> And to those who make an argument for D*'s PQ over Roku: Sure it's better, but the point of an on demand service must be efficiency. I'll give up a little quality here and there for instant access. And let's be honest, the quality isn't terrible. BTW, HBO GO on the Roku has HD content that looks great and streams instantly. D* offers the same content, but it takes forever to download. Unfortunately, most D* subs would never know how much better the Roku is with HBO GO because D* prohibits you to have access. Expect the same when Showtime launches their official Roku channel. Once again, everything is ass-backwards.


I also watch D* on demand within minutes and that includes 2 hour movies. No issues, never stops...once I start I'm off and running. No pauses, no buffering, no studdering, etc. I'm only at about 14 Mbps down and absolutely no issues.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have 12/5 internet speed and can select most any on-demand HD and walk to the refrig to get a beer, come back and watch the entire HD with no pauses whether it's 30 minutes or 1:30.

And it's not that far to my refrig.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

loudo said:


> Showtime Anywhere doesn't work on Google TV, using the built in Chrome Browser. A screen pops up wanting me to download Flash Player, which is already installed. I get a message that it is already installed when I click on the install icon.
> 
> HBO and Cinemax both work fine on Google TV, using the same unit.


JUst loaded the app from the google play store, signed in, and works like champ on my JB Droid Razr M

Now to find my Galaxy Tab 2 7 and see how it work there.

No dice on the tablet.....says "This version is incompatible with your device".


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

dennisj00 said:


> I have 12/5 internet speed and can select most any on-demand HD and walk to the refrig to get a beer, come back and watch the entire HD with no pauses whether it's 30 minutes or 1:30.
> 
> And it's not that far to my refrig.


Yeah....I'm runnin 20mbps (down) broadband and after selecting a progam, I cn start watching in just a ew minutes and not hit a re-buffer


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

The catch to watching on demand is download let it sit there for a minute or two and start watching if you have decent HSI because watching while downloading is better than waiting to catch up or at least have enough in the buffer to watch.


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

No Airplaying the video


----------

